# Fly Shop?



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Is there a saltwater oriented fly shop anywhere along the Gulf Coast between say New Orleans and Tallahassee? I'm in Montgomery, AL and there is a fly shop about 150 miles north of me. But it is trout/bass/panfish oriented. I'm looking for a place that I can see/buy saltwater leaders, flies, tying supplies, and reels.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Go see Chris V at Sams in Orange Beach. Not specifically flyfishing but he has quite a setup there.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Go see Chris V at Sams in Orange Beach. Not specifically flyfishing but he has quite a setup there.


LOL. I just bought a rod from Chris V yesterday.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Church Mouse in Fairhope.

Bass Pro in Spanish Fort & Destin has a decent supply of saltwater flies and gear.

Old Florida Oufitters along 30 A - Watercolor beach I think????

Orvis in Sandestin.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks. I'll check some of those out.

I figured Bass Pro might. Question is, "Is there anyone there that knows sh**?" LOL
We have a Bass Pro here with a fair amount of stuff, but I haven't seen anyone in that dept in about 2 years. Sometimes the lights are even off. I was looking at 2 10 weights over there a week or two ago and then looked at lines. ZERO 10wt lines in stock.... hmmmm.

I'll def look into all that you suggested though. Thanks.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> Thanks. I'll check some of those out.
> 
> I figured Bass Pro might. Question is, "Is there anyone there that knows sh**?" LOL
> We have a Bass Pro here with a fair amount of stuff, but I haven't seen anyone in that dept in about 2 years. Sometimes the lights are even off. I was looking at 2 10 weights over there a week or two ago and then looked at lines. ZERO 10wt lines in stock.... hmmmm.
> ...


It says in your original post "I'm looking for a place that I can see/buy saltwater leaders, flies, tying supplies, and reels." and any of the shops listed will allow you to do exactly what you're asking to do. But, BPS is a DIY fly shop

If you need advice or guidance, then steer away from BPS.


----------



## Duncan (Oct 1, 2007)

Is the Church Mouse in Fairhope still open? It had a good amount of fly tying material and various other interesting objects.

https://www.thechurchmouse.com/html/flyshop.html

It was always a fun place to hang out. I haven't been there in a few years though.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

You need a 10wt? I’ve got lots of fly rods that don’t get used as much as they should. Might have one or two for sale if you’re interested.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

nb&twil said:


> You need a 10wt? I’ve got lots of fly rods that don’t get used as much as they should. Might have one or two for sale if you’re interested.


I bought a 10wt from Chris V about 2 days ago. Looking for a line, some flies, leaders, bite leaders, etc. I would not mind oogling over a nicer reel too. LOL


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I can only share my personal experience with you. I'm not knocking anything or anyone, just trying to share my personal experience.

1) Go to a fly shop - at this point, since you're in Montgomery, I'd head up to the fly shop off I-459 in Birmingham (I don't remember the name of the shop???) since it's only like 1.5 hours away from you - OR - go to the Orvis store at the Summit (I-459 & HWY-280).

2) Cast a few different sizes and price points - also, try out a few different lines. See how a floating line casts differently than a sinking line, and how a redfish tapered line might cast different than a bonefish line.

I can't speak for the small shop, but I do know that Orvis has a lot of rods and they have "casting days" once a week, or so.

3) Find a decent rod and line that's in your price point and something that "feels" right. As, in my opinion, a rod that "feels" better will make you happier - it might be an $89 beater rod or a $1000 brand "X" - whatever it is, just make sure it feels right to YOU!!!

4) Get a line matched to the rod that casts the way YOU are going to fish it. 

Fishing off a bank might have totally different requirements than fishing off the bow of a skiff. Just keep that in mind.

5) Match the rod with a decent reel. Also, try and see how that reel effects your casting and the "feel" of the cast.

6) Don't get all caught up in leader insanity. For inshore fishing with an 8 wt I use 60# uni-uni tied to 30# and tie that uni-uni to some 15# - all fluorocarbon. Make the leaders about the same length as your rod. If I'm getting a bunch of Spanish destroying my leaders, then I will tie on a length of small wire instead of the 15# fluorocarbon. 

When using a 10 wt. I use 80#, 40#, and 20#.

But, when I'm using a 6 wt I just use a 5 - 8' section of 10# mono for a leader.

Experiment, and find what works best for you.


7) Saltwater around the Gulf Coast - you'll probably do really well with three different flies: a clouser, a deceiver, and a gurgler. They are all easy to acquire and even easier to tie. Get a few in chartreuse, a few in white, and a few in a dark olive or light brown. 

Finally: 
If ANYBODY ever criticizes you for having a Brand - O, Or Brand - T, or whatever brand then they are a pompous fool and don't understand what it's all about.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

60hertz said:


> I can only share my personal experience with you. I'm not knocking anything or anyone, just trying to share my personal experience.
> 
> 1) Go to a fly shop - at this point, since you're in Montgomery, I'd head up to the fly shop off I-459 in Birmingham (I don't remember the name of the shop???) since it's only like 1.5 hours away from you - OR - go to the Orvis store at the Summit (I-459 & HWY-280).
> 
> ...



Good advise. I've been fly fishing off and on for about 20 years. There used to be a real good fly fishing guy at the bass pro here in Montgomery area. But he is long since gone. I've been to the Orvis in B'ham. Nice knowledgeable guy there, but almost no inventory of anything. Especially saltwater. Which is pretty much the case for any fly shop that I have been in other than a couple that I went to in the Keys about 15 years ago.

I say that I want to see/buy saltwater gear because I can look at it all day online and read about it. But I gain so much more by seeing in person. I've recently bought an Echo 10wt that is a bit larger and faster than anything that I have owned in the past (Orvis 9wt mid-flex). So there is a bit of a learning curve to it. With the 9wt, I could buy lines and leaders and flies locally (but I tied most of my own flies). With the 10wt, no one local carries the lines, or appropriate leaders (Orvis at Summit has one or two) or any flies that are going to be geared towards my targets. That's why I was looking for a saltwater oriented shop. And I just want to drool on some high $$$ reels. LOL

By far, my favorite flies to use and tie are Clousers and Deceivers. I'm also pretty fond of Crazy Charlies and Merkin Crabs. And I'm dyin to try tying these new crystal epoxy shrimp patterns.

As for someone criticizing my gear. I doubt that will happen. I dont know a single other person that fly fishes, so no one else will ever see it. If someone did, I could not care less what was thought of my stuff. I buy the best that I can afford. So an opinion that I should have bought better will go nowhere with me. I'm sure I looked at it and deemed it too expensive for my budget and needs. LOL I dont use the cost to value gear. My favorite rod (spinning) was about $60+ $40 for the reel. I like it way better than some of my $300-$400 set-ups. That being said, when I bought the rod from Chris V, I liked his high dollar Hardy reel waaay better than my $140 White River (that I paid $50 for on ebay). LOL Go figure! But I bought it planning to put it on a much cheaper rod. That's why I'm interested in looking at better reels.  Just dont tell my wife!


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

The Bass Pro in Destin does have a guy there that is knowledgeable. He is older and pretty tall. If he is working he will be around the fly fishing stuff, his name is Charles


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Church Mouse was open a couple months ago, haven't heard of it closing. The BPS in Spanish Fort has a decent amount of supplies, but don't know about anyone very knowledgeable to steak with there. Could be.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes the Church Mouse is open. Just down the road from me.
Just a suggestion YOu might be interested Joining a Fly Fishing Club in Pensacola. 
Check out ffnwf.org pretty good group of guys. We do a lot of teaching tying, casting, and fishing in the area.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

I do believe Emerald Coast bait and tackle in Fort Walton now has a solid selection of tying materials. I have bought quite a few materials from Church Mouse also. Spencer is always entertaining to talk to.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'll definitely have to make a road trip to check out Church Mouse. I'll probably work BPS in Spanish Fort into the same trip.



daniel9829 said:


> Yes the Church Mouse is open. Just down the road from me.
> Just a suggestion YOu might be interested Joining a Fly Fishing Club in Pensacola.
> Check out ffnwf.org pretty good group of guys. We do a lot of teaching tying, casting, and fishing in the area.


I was aware that there was a club in P'cola I've been seeing their stuff online for a few months. But I am not likely to ever be able to show for any meets or events. I'm all the way up in Montgomery. Most of their events appear to be in the middle of the week.


----------

